# Croakers Still Bitin



## ROOKIE920 (Apr 22, 2008)

I Got 19 Last Night In The Rain Didnt Even Go Out Far But I Fished The Channel Edge Maybe 4 Miles From Bushwood By The Chopico Warf Boat Ramp Lots Of Small One But The Ones I Took Home Where 12-16 Inches.......:d


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

Did you go out on a boat??


----------



## ROOKIE920 (Apr 22, 2008)

Yes I Was On A Boat


----------



## FatCatfish (May 26, 2006)

Man you are lucky, i went and rent a boat at cobb island yesterday, didnt get a single bite. I thought it was because of the rain. But now people are catching fish. Oh well!


----------

